# Reflectors, Barn doors and Gels



## Nwcid (Jan 14, 2019)

I have an AD 600 Pro strobe that has the Bowens mount and comes with a reflector that is 3" long and 5" across.  So far I have been using it either with an umbrella or Bowens mount soft box. 

I would like to start playing with gels and directional light.  

I can not find a Bowens mount barn door.  It appears that they are either held on with 4 set screws or lock over the reflector flange with a spring latch.  All of the clip on barn doors seem to fit 6.5" to 9" reflectors with a flange.  As the AD 600 Pro does not have this, do I also need a 7" reflector or is there another option? 

Are barn doors and gels typically used together?  I see lots of kits that come with barn doors and 4 color plates that "snap" into the barn door.  What I can't find is how to use other colors with these sets.  Do you just cut out the original color then use it for a fame to hold whatever color you choose?

I see many images of gels just "clipped" onto the flange of a reflector.  Again that is not an option with the Pro, could I just gaffer tape the gel on?  How much space is needed for air flow?  How much space can there be around a gel before the white light over powers the color?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 14, 2019)

A 5" diameter reflector is a non-standard size, and going to make using accessories such as clip-on style barn doors a challenge.  A standard, 7" reflector would definitely make life easier, however...

I've got at least two gel holders in my bag, and I almost never bother with them.  I just gaf tape them in front of the reflector and be done with it.  If you're using proper flash gels such as Rosco or similar, they are very heat-resistant; I usually tape them top and bottom so that they bulge a bit and leave an air-gap at the center.  Cut them a couple of inches wider (say 10x10") and you won't have to worry about spill. 

Barn doors and gels can be used together, but they are not 'typically' used together; commonly, and especially in consumer-grade gear manufacturers combine a gel holder into a barn door set to save money.  Don't worry about those cheap "4 in 1" sets of filters... more of a PIA than they're worth usually.


----------



## Nwcid (Jan 14, 2019)

I realize it is non standard, that is why I thought I would ask before buying. 

I guess I was not thinking about the heat on the gel, but that is important, I was thinking about enough air flow for the heat on the strobe bulb.  Cut wide with a mild bulge makes sense.

I know "kits" are not usually the best option for things, but sometimes they are a place to start.  

Thank you.


----------



## mrca (Jan 14, 2019)

I use c47 's, clothes pins, to clip the gels to the barn doors.  They don't melt or burn.  I clip to the side doors so heat can escape up.  I also align the opening in the 7" AB reflector up so heat can escape up.  Putting a small grid in the reflector really contains the heat. I have melted off the degree labels from some of the grids.    Turn off your modeling lights as soon as possible.   I also keep a fire extinguisher handy.  Since you are starting to use gels, rather than pulling the color of the background out of your butt every time you use them, I suggest you take the time to do a Dean Collins chart of all your gels.    You can then instantly dial in the exact shade of color from each gel just by adjusting the delta between incident subject and bg reflective.  I do that from my stool.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 14, 2019)

This generic/universal barn door and gel holder and grid-holder is a pretty good deal for $39.95. I've had one since 2007.Google Express

This unit works on any reflector from 6.5 to 9-inch diameter, with two set screws on top, and a wire-clasp on the bottom. Set the two set=-screws for the size reflector in use, and then use the wire to apply tension. Works adequately well for a non-specific type of grid/barndoor/gel setup. Works well on Speedotron 7-inch reflectors (for the M-11 heads) and 8.5 inch reflectors (M90 heads). Gels are glued, or taped, into the holders, which are metal. Same with diffusing material.

The gels or diffuser mylar slides into a slot, on a gel-holder. The gels must be cut to fit, and are either taped, or glued, into the holders. This makes for FAST,and easy gel swapping. Mine came with one sheet of mylar diffusing material.

There are some "other" holders for barn doors/diffuser material/gels.

Speedotron makes specific reflectors that have snap-in grids, which fit right into the reflector bowl's front lip....this is the "sexiest" system; other companies use a "holder", similar to this generic holder. Speedotron makes clip-on diffusers, which attach to the rims of the reflector bowls themselves; these are nice,and I have a bunch of these clip-on mylar diffusers  in 7- and 11-inch and a couple in 16-inch, and also use Speedotron's two-way barn-=doors, which clamp with roller-clamps onto the front edge of the reflectors.

I often just tape the gels to the front of a mylar diffuser...but you can also rig up a clamp, which is faster..clothespin or stationery store type clamps,either works...gaffer's tape is fine too.

I dunno...I don't worry about heat too much, but I have either fan-cooled heads (Black Line), or low-Wattage modeling bulbs in the gel heads (1950's type truck turn signal bulbs for Brown Line M-11 heads, or use the 8.5 inch M90 which uses one,two,or three low-Watt bulbs, or use a MW3*R* head that uses a 15- to 25 Watt type "night light" candle-tip bulb. If you want to leave a gelled light "on" all day, or for long periods of time, I think it makes sense to take simple steps to keep the heat level reasonable: meaning use a low-Wattage bulb in the flash head that has a gel and diffuser and grid on it, or use a fan-cooled head, or turn the modeling light off, OR rig the gel/diffuser so there's at least "some" escape area for the hot air. Avoid HIGH-temp quartz lamps in tightly-enclosed fixtures that are not fan-cooled, that is my normal practice.If the flash unit has a cooling fan, then it's one thing; if the flash unit is convection-cooled, a high-temp quartz modeling light is something I try to avoid for long periods of time. If there is NO modeling lamp, you're okay, but you lose sight of where the gelled-light is going.

There's a LOT to be said for owning standardized, 7-inch "grid reflectors", which allow you to just snap-in a grid, and just snap-on a barn door, *without* the need for *anything* special...this is part of the reason that Bowens,Speedotron,Profoto,and a few other brands have so many users; they have allllll of the ancillary light-shaping stuff needed.


----------



## Nwcid (Jan 15, 2019)

Thank you for the very informative posts.

Over the next couple weeks I will put together and order of these goodies.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 15, 2019)

@Nwcid I searched the web and found this Bowens-mount, 7-inch metal reflector that works on the Godox 600 flash units. GodoxStandard Reflector (7

it has a hole for umbrella shaft pass-through, and is a "grid-type" reflector, meaning it accepts standard, 7-inch, snap-in grids. Hooray! And it is very affordable, at just $12.99. This  7-inch grid reflector would be nice for using with an umbrella, or with a grid. Looking at its construction, it looks to me like Speedotron 2-way barn doors would mount right to this reflector, and that any of the Speedotron 7-inch grids could be used at the same time as the 2-way barn doors from Speedotron.

Here is an affordable Impact brand, generic-type, 7-inch,20-degree honeycomb grid, for most brands of 7-inch grid reflectors (but NOT for Bronoclor or Profoto!): Impact7 This is the snap-in, spring-tensioned type of grid that "most" brands use; this does NOT require a grid-holder accessory, but just snaps into the front lip of a 7-inch metal grid reflector, like the one sold above.

HERE is the Studio Essentials, 4-grid, one-reflector kit, which is back-ordered, and expected in April of 2019: Studio EssentialsStandard 7

This kit has one, Bowens-mount, 7-inch, grid reflector, and 10-,20-,30-,and 40-degree 7-inch grids. A LOT of accessories, for $49.95! To me, this is a MUST-have setup.

(As a note: the term grid reflector means a reflector that has the *straight-diameter* front area, where a roughly1/2 inch thick grid disc rests, right inside the front-most part of the reflector; there are reflectors that LACK this straight-diameter area, and which are not called grid reflectors, but merely "reflectors".)


----------



## JBPhotog (Jan 15, 2019)

No need for barn doors, all you need is a reflector with a rolled lip, which is virtually all reflectors sans the Godox default reflector that comes with the AD600 and AD400. The Godox “Standard” 7” reflector in Bowen’s mount is an inexpensive replacement with a rolled edge to clip gels to with a C-47.


----------



## Nwcid (Jan 16, 2019)

Derrel said:


> @Nwcid
> 
> 
> 
> HERE is the Studio Essentials, 4-grid, one-reflector kit, which is back-ordered, and expected in April of 2019: Studio EssentialsStandard 7



Looks like I was on the right track as I had looked at this set up.  It is well within my price range.  I just missed the part about it being back ordered, bummer.  Between these and the barn doors in your first post it would have been a very economical set up.  I will have to keep my eyes out.


----------



## Nwcid (Jan 16, 2019)

For gels, I am not sure what I want.  I can not tell you what I want them for yet as I am just playing to see what I can do with them. I see some great images shot with colors.  

Which of these, or another, be best for this situation?

RoscoPhoto Lighting Filter Kit (12 x 12 

Or this, RoscoColor Effects Filter Kit (12 x 12


----------



## Braineack (Jan 16, 2019)

the 20 filter set has a lot more color options.  the 15 set has a lot of orange/red and warm tones.

This says it has a bowens mount adapter:

https://www.adorama.com/sabbdgel.html

but with the design of the 600PRO I dont see it fitting.


cheap 7" reflector: https://www.adorama.com/glrf7bo.html


----------



## Nwcid (Jan 16, 2019)

Braineack said:


> the 20 filter set has a lot more color options.  the 15 set has a lot of orange/red and warm tones.
> 
> This says it has a bowens mount adapter:
> 
> ...



The savage one is interesting for a starter.  I can not find any other picture of it, other then the stock on on the site.  

What makes you believe it will not work with the 600 Pro, which is a bowens mount?


----------



## JBPhotog (Jan 16, 2019)

FWIW, I'd go with the 20 gel kit as it includes most of the 'useful' gels for colour correction and neutral density which will be helpful in mixed lighting conditions.
This 7" Bowens reflector will work with your AD600Pro and has a rolled lip to attach gels for $12.99, Godox Standard Reflector (7")

Also, as universal as the C-47 is, I actually prefer 1" binder clips when clipping gels to round reflectors. They don't slide around and can hold on to a gel even when a grid is inserted into the reflector with one caveat, due to their metal construction they can get hot.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 16, 2019)

Nwcid said:


> What makes you believe it will not work with the 600 Pro, which is a bowens mount?



because of how long/tall the bulb is off the mount really.







I think the gels would collide, and the barndoors wouldn't really have much control.

so in other words, buy a 7" reflector 

I watched a test video that showed that 5" reflector produced less light than the 600 non-pro.


----------



## Nwcid (Jan 16, 2019)

Braineack said:


> Nwcid said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you believe it will not work with the 600 Pro, which is a bowens mount?
> ...



Makes sense.  Too bad they do not post any specs or pictures from a side view.  

Just to make sure I understand correctly, should the base of the bulb roughly align with the base of the reflector?


----------



## JBPhotog (Jan 16, 2019)

Here you go, a quick shot of my Godox AD600Pro with the Godox Standard 7" reflector.


----------



## JBPhotog (Jan 16, 2019)

And to continue with the thread topic, here is a Full CTB clipped via binder clips to the reflector rim.


----------



## Nwcid (Jan 16, 2019)

Awesome, thank you JBPhotog.


----------



## Nwcid (Dec 2, 2019)

Based on another post I just saw, I realized that I never updated this.

I ended up getting: 
2 of the 7" reflectors, https://www.adorama.com/semr7.html
2 barn door sets, https://www.adorama.com/fplfbd.html which come with 3 colors and a basic grid
1 set of gels, https://www.adorama.com/lemlocp.html I did cut mine down fit in the barn door slot and the left over strips fit over a speed light well.


----------



## mrca (Dec 2, 2019)

As indispensable as gaffer tape is  cinefoil. I have some clips that are 2 clips attached and swivel independently so can make barn doors out of cinefoil.  It is reuseable.   I also use C47's, clothes pins with the spring to attach gels and cinefoil to light reflectors.  Turn the 2 wooden pieces around and you have a C74.   Had a gaffer mess with me in my early days after explaining the correct way to coil extension cords   he first ask I fetch a c47.  When I didn't know  and asked what it was, he explained what it was.  Then he asked I fetch a butfer.  He responded, pooping.  A little gaffer humor.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 2, 2019)

A screenshot I just made...


----------



## mrca (Dec 3, 2019)

Here's a C-74, inverted C-47 now a wooden tweezers that can pull rocket hot scrims out of a hot light.  Also, leaning against a top hat or snoot.


----------

